# Waxing Behind Trailer Bunks



## brianBFD (Oct 25, 2017)

Just a thought. The next time you have your boat off of the trailer, wait until the bunk carpet is dry and apply the wax to the carpet then load your boat. Now you have wax on the hull where it rests on the bunks. Now if you're really OCD this won't work because though you now have wax where you want it, the waxed won't be buffed.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I feel your pain - I was thinking about using a floor jack and jack stands to get the rear end up off the bunks and above the side guide ons but have been afraid to. I really need to do something...I don't have a beam set up like that I could use but that looks fine to me especially if you block underneath.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Get a chain hoist and just lift the stern. HF probably sells them for $30.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I never thought about this till you guys mentioned it. Now i hope i forget about it


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

If you wax the bottom of your hull you aren’t running and poling over enough oyster reefs. I like a little texture on the bottom to break the surface tension and run faster...think dimples on a golf ball.


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> If you wax the bottom of your hull you aren’t running and poling over enough oyster reefs. I like a little texture on the bottom to break the surface tension and run faster...think dimples on a golf ball.


I'm 100% with ya on that one, at least it helps me sleeps better at night... don't even want to know what it looks like underneath. My main concern was the bunks at the back, on the sides of the hull.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The underside of my hull looks like this guy's face. I just get under there every so often and re gelcoat the worst places.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I always push mine off the trailer and let it rest on the top of my cooler. The keel matches the height on my 45 with a towel on it perfectly. Then I would just wax behind the side bunks and fender wells.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The side bunks on my Rolls were snug against the hull when loaded. I removed the bunks and bent the aluminum L-braces outward just a tad and re-installed. Put the short end into a heavy vice and used a crescent wrench slid over the long end for leverage. Almost gave myself a hernia, but got it done. Skiff still loads fine and now I have just enough clearance to run a micro-fiber cloth back there to wash, wax and buff.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

How tite are side bunks w boat ? Super snug? Very cool
My only thought would to make them shorter, so you would not have to suspend boat , you could just drag it back enough

They make wax for boats?


----------



## baconegg&cheese (Dec 27, 2017)

State fish rob said:


> How tite are side bunks w boat ? Super snug? Very cool
> My only thought would to make them shorter, so you would not have to suspend boat , you could just drag it back enough
> 
> They make wax for boats?


Side bunks on my trailer hug the back of the hull, so there's no room to get a brush or towel back behind them. I usually get out and rub the area down while its in the water if there are any stains on it but its too cold for that right now.


----------

